# FS: All-Glass Megaflow Acrylic Sump (Model 1) with Bioballs



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Open to offers, PM if interested. Pick-up in Richmond, or can meet in Vancouver. Thanks

*All-Glass MegaFlow Acrylic Sump (Model 1): $80* (INFO)

20 X 10 X 17.25. Good for tanks up to 55 gallons. Includes acrylic lid (not pictured) and a bag of white bioballs.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I would love to take the Koralia 3 powerheads of your hands.... PM sent


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Powerheads still available, protein skimmer added


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpy bumpy


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

powerheads sold


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

im interested in the controller, but ill have to get back to you at the end of the week when i know what my money looks like.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpy bumpy


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

bump: items added, prices obo


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

dam i want that light were u get it from?


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

lol, if you want it then come and get it 

The light came with a SW corner tank that I bought off of craigslist


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*Solaris Light Fixture*

HI,

If you still have that Solaris light fixture, I would like to buy it.

AquaAddict


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

In case my post was lost, I wanted to buy the Solaris light fixture. (Still trying to figure out PM's.)

AquaAddict


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

HI,

OK, this is the third time I am posting this reply - don't know what I am doing wrong - I don' see my post showing up and I hadn't had this trouble before. (still trying to figure out how to PM)

I would like to buy the Solaris Light Fixture

AquaAddict


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

PM replied


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the lady REALLY, REALLY wants the Solaris. 

You should sell it to someone else just to see her head blow off out of frustration. JK


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

She. She would want the Solaris.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

lol, I think there's a forum rule against blowing other members' heads off


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

rgrling said:


> lol, I think there's a forum rule against blowing other members' heads off


Nope, there WAS a rule against it, but I deleted it. You know, abusing my supermod "powers" again

I'm guessing the Solaris is sold:bigsmile:


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

The light has not been sold yet: aquaaddict decided that it was the wrong size for her needs. So it's still available


----------



## maya (Apr 25, 2010)

Pm sent. Thanks


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

PMs replied


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

how much for the light ? and is it good for a 29g biocube ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Read the ad. $200.

Its a 3' light. How wide is your biocube? NOT 3' wide so it won't fit. You need a light that will fit under your hood so you need to measure the amount of space you actually have.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

What a beautiful light fixture. Can't believe it isn't gone yet. A little bit too small for my tank but somebody gotta be able to use it. if I'm right LEDs give you some much desired shimmer effect as well.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

i would but i need to sell my 125 first


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Controller/wavemaker sold


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump! Lots of interest in the light but no one has actually shown up to buy it yet.


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

lol I might actually be able to get it off you in 3 weeks if no one even willing to take it off your hands.Eventho the light is a bit short , I am sure I can some how make it work with this great price.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Light sold


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

thursday bump


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

cyber monday bump


----------



## Reefer Rob (Dec 11, 2011)

You have a PM


----------



## Hiab422 (Jan 1, 2011)

P/M sent to you


----------



## Hiab422 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the skimmer was able to get it into my sump without taking the sump apart works great very happy with it.
Larry.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Skimmer sold. Glad to hear you're enjoying it, Larry!

Bump for sump


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Is the sump still available ?.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

bump for the sump


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

sump needs a bump


----------

